# Austin Toros to Hold Open Tryouts



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AUSTIN, Texas, August 10, 2006 - Dennis Johnson, 13-year NBA veteran and head coach of the Austin Toros, will conduct open tryouts Saturday and Sunday, October 14-15, at the Delco Activity Center, 4601 Pecan Brook Drive, in Austin.

Open tryouts offer local athletes an opportunity to showcase their talents in front of D-League coaches while they compete to earn a position in the team's official training camp. Training camp is scheduled to begin in November.

"I am looking forward to see the talented pool of players within and surrounding our community at the open tryouts," said Johnson. "There are many basketball players who have dreamt of a professional basketball career. The Toros open tryouts offer those players the opportunity to get one step closer to making that dream come true."

The tryouts include one session on Oct. 14 and another session on Oct. 15. The Saturday session will begin at 8:30 a.m. with registration and check-in and conclude by 5 p.m. At the conclusion of the first session, Johnson will select up to 25 athletes to participate in Sunday's session, also scheduled to begin at 8:30 a.m. at the Delco Activity Center.

Applicants must be eligible to play in the NBA Development League and may pre-register by submitting the official registration, disclosure, and release forms, along with a $150 nonrefundable fee by 5 p.m. on Oct. 13. Money orders and cashier's checks are the only accepted forms of payment for the registration fee. Applications are available at austintoros.com or the Austin Toros office located at 7800 Shoal Creek Blvd., Suite 115W, Austin, TX 78757.

Tryouts will be limited to the first 100 players to register and no incomplete registrations will be accepted. All applications received after the pre-registration deadline will be subjected to a $175 nonrefundable fee.

The Austin Toros home opener is Saturday, Nov. 25 against the Fort Worth Flyers at the Austin Convention Center. The regular season tips off Friday, Nov. 24 against the Albuquerque Thunderbirds in New Mexico. For more information, log on to austintoros.com or call (512) 236-8333.


----------

